# Got my CWL today!



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I was a little nervous at the Lowe's today that the wind was going to lift up my shirt and reveal my .45 but ive already gotten used to it now. Still thinking about switching to a Glock19 though..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

May I ask why?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> I was a little nervous at the Lowe's today that the wind was going to lift up my shirt and reveal my .45 but ive already gotten used to it now. Still thinking about switching to a Glock19 though..


Congratulations!

Everyone goes through what you're describing when they first start carrying. It'll wear off after a while and the gun will just become a part of you.

I like Glocks - but remember that the gun itself is only important after things like mindset, gunhandling ability, tactics, and marksmanship.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to the club. Mike is so on with the training comment. I carried for more than 15 years, then I went to my first training (Mike sugested it) and my skill level made a perceptable improvement.

Now I'm better than Mike:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> I was a little nervous at the Lowe's today that the wind was going to lift up my shirt and reveal my .45 but ive already gotten used to it now. Still thinking about switching to a Glock19 though..


Way to go! Good job! The 19 is a great gun, if it were me the only thing I would like better is it were a G19 that shoots .45! (I'm partial to .45s). But wait, a G36 is basicly a G19 (size) that shoots .45s! Contratulations! :smt023


----------



## Texaseyes (Jun 1, 2007)

I carry a G27. Like the .40 for stopping power and the size for concealment. However, since I got my 1911 spruced up I really want to carry it. 
Just waiting on GALCO!! to start carrying the 1911 holster to fit their XProject.(Hint, Hint!):smt100


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Now I'm better than Mike:mrgreen:


Hmmmmm. If I recall that class correctly, it wasn't I who constantly had an instructor hanging over my shoulder pointing out my errors. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just remember that it's not so much what you carry, but how you can use it.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Hmmmmm. If I recall that class correctly, it wasn't I who constantly had an instructor hanging over my shoulder pointing out my errors. :mrgreen:


Surley you are refering to the older guy that no one wanted to stand next to? 
Hey, I was looking at you pseudo M4 the other day. Wasnt I present when you bought a Stag lower?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Old Padawan said:


> Surley you are refering to the older guy that no one wanted to stand next to?
> Hey, I was looking at you pseudo M4 the other day. Wasnt I present when you bought a Stag lower?


It's a Bushmaster lower with a Stag upper. I will probably sell or trade it when I return. I have lost interest in ARs.


----------

